# A 'Set' of Chisels



## Richard T (8 Aug 2013)

There has been much talk recently about 'sets' of chisels and it got me wondering if I have a set yet. 

I use most of these often but I will point out where there are exceptions. 


Beveled edge; from L to R: Marples, Ward, Marples, Addis. (The Ward 5/8" is my favourite all - rounder.) 






Bolster/straight: Sorby, Sorby, Unreadable(Sheffield), My Great Uncle Harry's (unreadable), E. Preston, Marples.





Out Cannel gouges: Addis, Ward, Sorby, Henry Taylor x3, Bedford, Wilkinson, Brookes. For some reason, I hardly ever use the bigger three of these. The Henry Taylor shallow sweeps are the only chisels I have ever bought new. 




Short In Cannel gouges: Sorby, Marples, Ward, Sorby. All very well used. 




Paring chisels: Marples, Ward. 




Paring gouges:Sorby, Marples, Marples x 3




Mortice Chisels: Newey? and Sons, James McWarth, Unreadable, Nostram? 




V chisels: Addis, Henry Taylor. As yet mostly unused. I need a carving project. That Henry Taylor is a monster; bought from Brian Jackson, I've never seen another. Even H. Taylor don't admit to ever having made it. 




2" bolster: Donated by Jim (Late of this parish due to astronomical distractions) Used mostly for frightening the neighbours. 






I don't think I have a 'set' yet. I still want corner chisels and have yet to find that elusive 3/8" pig sticker.


----------



## tobytools (8 Aug 2013)

With those beauties, I wouldn't think you would need a set, then again who does as most people just use a few of the set anyways or so I've read in my thread. I like the carving v chisels you have I got a box loads of addis carving chisels, ward and Payne, H Taylor (acron) logo ect ect. Do you do alot of carving Richard? 
That inside canal paring chisel what do you use it for and how oftern? (sorry if stupid question)
TT


----------



## Mr_P (8 Aug 2013)

Very nice Richard. You could always make them into a set with matching handles or more likely you think its sacrilege to replace handles unless you absolutely have to.


----------



## Richard T (8 Aug 2013)

Hi Toby,

The in - cannel gouges are surprisingly useful for all things carving. I originally thought they would be good for the insides of curves; they are of course but I have found them to be very much more versatile. They don't have to be used in a straight, forward motion for instance, you can go diagonally and make sweeps. 
If you're thinking of making some handles I would thoroughly recommend them.


----------



## Richard T (8 Aug 2013)

Hi Mr. P - er ... no.  I'm more than happy with most of 'em and the Box ain't going anywhere.


----------



## tobytools (8 Aug 2013)

Richard T":3a9hemya said:


> Hi Toby,
> 
> The in - cannel gouges are surprisingly useful for all things carving. I originally thought they would be good for the insides of curves; they are of course but I have found them to be very much more versatile. They don't have to be used in a straight, forward motion for instance, you can go diagonally and make sweeps.
> If you're thinking of making some handles I would thoroughly recommend them.



Thanks Richard, I might just take it off eBay then and keep it a while longer at least untill I complete my 101 projects ha (what I call projects is just me messing about but shhhh) 
Looking back i think I might have a 3/8 pig sticker. 
TT


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Aug 2013)

Mr_P":7lnkj97q said:


> Very nice Richard. You could always make them into a set with matching handles or more likely you think its sacrilege to replace handles unless you absolutely have to.


They're much easier in use with non matching handles - you don't have to pick up three or four to get the one you want.


----------



## Scouse (8 Aug 2013)

Hi Richard,

PM me your address, I've got a 3/8 inch pig sticker by Brades of Sheffield doing nothing if you are interested.

Ellis


----------



## Mr_P (8 Aug 2013)

pig sticker : 

A great guy who sacrafices his reputation by going for the ugliest girl at a party so his friends get the better picks. 

Sounds useful but I can't be bothered with this dating mallarky.

Phil.P, Thanks I'll remember that one as none of mine match either.


----------



## AndyT (8 Aug 2013)

Just a thought on why 3/8" chisels are uncommon. If the mortice is one third of the thickness of the wood, a 3/8" would be for 1 1/8" finished thickness. I suggest that's an uncommon size. Too thick for a cupboard door, too thin for a room door. Possibly not right for windows either, where if that thickness was wanted you would need a slimmer sash mortice chisel anyway. 

I've checked my mismatched selection and I don't have one either. (That's not a hint!)


----------



## Jacob (8 Aug 2013)

AndyT":ay26ls9f said:


> Just a thought on why 3/8" chisels are uncommon. If the mortice is one third of the thickness of the wood, a 3/8" would be for 1 1/8" finished thickness. I suggest that's an uncommon size. Too thick for a cupboard door, too thin for a room door. Possibly not right for windows either, where if that thickness was wanted you would need a slimmer sash mortice chisel anyway.
> 
> I've checked my mismatched selection and I don't have one either. (That's not a hint!)


I was thinking along the same lines. Hadn't occurred to me before. I've got old 1/8" 3/16" 1/4" 5/16" 1/2" which all seem common but my only 3/8" is new.


----------



## Richard T (8 Aug 2013)

Jacob wrote: _I've got old 1/8" 3/16" 1/4" 5/16" 1/2" which all seem common but my only 3/8" is new._

Figures, as the job I want the 3/8" for is ....... a coffee table. New furniture.


----------



## woodbrains (8 Aug 2013)

AndyT":kemfgpdo said:


> Just a thought on why 3/8" chisels are uncommon. If the mortice is one third of the thickness of the wood, a 3/8" would be for 1 1/8" finished thickness. I suggest that's an uncommon size. Too thick for a cupboard door, too thin for a room door. Possibly not right for windows either, where if that thickness was wanted you would need a slimmer sash mortice chisel anyway.
> 
> I've checked my mismatched selection and I don't have one either. (That's not a hint!)



Hello,

They could be uncommon because they get used _most often_ and there are not may left. Don't forget, the thirds rule making the 3/8. Chisel less common would only be true if the stock was always equal thickness. Chair legs and table legs to aprons are dissimilar thicknesses, and I find a 3/8 chisel is used very much indeed. Similarly for post and panel construction. It is my experience that many second hand tools that are available in good condition are so because they were more seldom used, and sometimes tools which have proved to be completely useless are common and mint.

Mike.


----------



## AndyT (8 Aug 2013)

That's a fair point Mike. I've noticed that 1/4" plough irons always seem to get used up first, which is a pity as they are possibly the most useful size. 


As for Richard's original question of whether he has a complete set yet...I've done a rough count up of the different options in the chisels section of the Marples 1938 catalogue I posted recently. There are about 612 choices listed -not including the gouges, which someone else can count. 


So some way to go for the full set! ;-)


----------



## Jacob (8 Aug 2013)

woodbrains":25vb5o88 said:


> ....
> They could be uncommon because they get used _most often_ and there are not may left. Don't forget, the thirds rule making the 3/8. .....


making the 3/8 what? 
The so called third rule is only a rough rule of thumb and isn't compulsory! In fact its more of a maximum limit. So the most common size of architectural joinery M&T by far is the 1/2" in 2" stock which works out as 13mm in 44mm finished i.e.undersized according to the rule. In fact you may well find 1/2" M&Ts in 2 1/2 stuff (13m in 56ish finished which is even more undersized.
Interesting notion that the most used tools are the least likely to be found. In fact the opposite (obviously :roll: ) as the most used are also the most frequently replaced and hence most common - but in all conditions from new to nackerd. Hence the vast numbers of old wooden jack planes available in all conditions at give away prices. If they weren't replaced a busy workshop would run out of jack planes early on and they'd have to resort to nibbling away with their teeth or something.



> It is my experience that many second hand tools that are available in good condition are so because they were more seldom used


Well there's a coincidence! I've noticed that the ones still in the boxes, kept dry and never used at all, are in even better nick. How can this be?


----------



## G S Haydon (8 Aug 2013)

Richard, set or not, that's a lovely selection.


----------



## adzeman (8 Aug 2013)

These posts got me thinking I have a 3/8" chisel and I use it on a regular basis. I have had it ages and it was part of a set and I think it was Swedish It has no name stamped on it. 







I am always looking for second hand chisels as they are usually good quality steel. I am not sure the least used chisels are always available I have the opinion the most popular get picked up first, like shirts in an M&S sale you go through loads of piles till you find your size. The size I always look for is 5/8" chisels.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (9 Aug 2013)

+1 for the 5/8" chisel!


----------



## Richard T (11 Aug 2013)

A couple more for the 'set'. From the car boot this morning.


At last - a 3/8" mortice chisel. Thanks for the very generous offer Ellis but I found one in the wild.





It's a Peugeot ! And appears to be solid steel rather than laminated. 






And this one ... (that's still the same 12" rule) ...





.. is a 3/4" :shock: 





M.O.D. 1944 Marples. 





So that's a couple of gaps filled. Now for the corner chisels. Oh, and the cranked, flat pairing chisels and ...


----------



## Vann (11 Aug 2013)

Richard T":3qb9l19t said:


> .. is a 3/4" :shock:


It's lucky then, that you're a blacksmith. I think most of us mere mortals would have trouble just picking that one up... :lol: :lol: 

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## gasman (12 Aug 2013)

Joining this thread late but I have been sorting out my late father's carving chisels and after combining with mine, thought I would share:
Bevel edge 





Paring




Bolster/straight/mortice




In cannel




Out cannel




V groove




Various skew - could someone tell me please what the one on the far left is called and for?




Various gouges




I only discovered them by accident in a box - what a find!
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Richard T (12 Aug 2013)

Not sure what that one on the far left is for Mark but when you find yourself in a situation when only that one will do ... that will be what it's for.


----------

